

Reflex: Practical FRP (part 2) - mightybyte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qfc9XFVo2c

======
mightybyte
This is part 2 of the reflex FRP presentation at the NY Haskell meetup. This
video talks about the semantics of reflex and gives an overview of the API.

